# Croakerfest 2013!!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It has been way too long since we did a Croakerfest. 2006 was a long time ago. For those that made it we had a blast. I think we caught 20+ sharks that day. It is long overdue. Lets plan one for August. 

For those that did not make it you can read about it here:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...ults-of-Croakerfest!!!!&highlight=croakerfest

We just all get together at the log at the Fort and kayak shark baits out all day. We cooked hamburgers on the beach and caught sharks.
Lets do it again. 

I am thinking August? Who can make it if we do early August. I will have to check the dates on the beach house and get back.

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm in for certain. The last time was a real hoot. Lots of black tips and a real good time. Can't wait.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

bstarling said:


> I'm in for certain. The last time was a real hoot. Lots of black tips and a real good time. Can't wait.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


That was the first time I met you Bill. I thought you were crazy when you pulled out the roll of weedeater line, a brick and a tuna head. 

Darin


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in it I don't have work. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> That was the first time I met you Bill. I thought you were crazy when you pulled out the roll of weedeater line, a brick and a tuna head.
> 
> Darin


That sort of rig used to be the goto thing. Of course there were no weed eaters, so we used cable and there were no kayaks so we used little jon boats. The boats were a hoot to get through the surf. Often just swam the boat through the slue and got in on the far side of the bar. Sometimes we just put on fins and swam the baits out. Probably not one of the best Ideas ever hatched, but it worked and we never got eaten. For some strange I got called Wild Bill.

Not so wild anymore, Bill


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

August should work well. Lot's of BT's and big uns should be around. 

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool. I was just thinking of the ole' Croakerfest the otherday. Get a date together Darin.

Surfmom...It was a blast. Lots of laughs too.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Count me in, Sounds like a blast !!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Im in to. I guess ill swim out baits so i dont have to use a kayak to fight a tiger shark


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Sounds like a plan Darin.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I think I can make it also. Well any weekend except the 23-24th in August.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah let me know when and I will do my best to make it. Got some american shad in the freezer that should make nice bait.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Slip by Oregon inlet and try to score a nice Albacore or a Bonito if you can! Rig it with 2 12/0 shark hooks [one on each side of the head] and you are in business. Just cut off the tail and use the whole thing. If nothing else you can do good using a cow nose ray for a dandy bait.
GOOD LUCK!!!
Dave


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I will try to do it before school starts back. Probably early August. I will post a date soon. 

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

NC KingFisher said:


> Im in to. I guess ill swim out baits so i dont have to use a kayak to fight a tiger shark


Robert, you're hired!! I may still have an old pair of jet fins you can use. i'll make up a "T" handle tackle so you can swim it easier too. Do you have a problem swimming with bloody tuna heads?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

bstarling said:


> Robert, you're hired!! I may still have an old pair of jet fins you can use. i'll make up a "T" handle tackle so you can swim it easier too. Do you have a problem swimming with bloody tuna heads?
> 
> Bill:fishing:


I have 4 yaks maybe we will spare him and let him borrow one?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

bstarling said:


> Robert, you're hired!! I may still have an old pair of jet fins you can use. i'll make up a "T" handle tackle so you can swim it easier too. Do you have a problem swimming with bloody tuna heads?
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Im not Robert haha thats the king feeder. Im Grayson but i am only about 10-15 miles from robert so ill try and drag him along to. I once swam out a cownose in one hand and a AJ head in the other, so just slide me a few tuna heads for bait and no problem


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

The dates for the 2013 Croakerfest will be August 10th. We will come down on the 9th and fish all day on the 10th. Let me know who can make it. 
Last time we cooked hamburgers on the beach. Everyone brought something. We can do that again if everyone wants to do it.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

NC KingFisher said:


> Im not Robert haha thats the king feeder. Im Grayson but i am only about 10-15 miles from robert so ill try and drag him along to. I once swam out a cownose in one hand and a AJ head in the other, so just slide me a few tuna heads for bait and no problem


Sorry Grayson. I caught that soon after posting, but the screw up was already screwed up on my part. Make sure you get down for this. We have always managed to connect and by August there should be a ton of BT's and some really big tigers around. A lot of folk wouldn't believe the size of tigers in SENC. 

Bill


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

I will put in a request off for work that weekend. Is the north end still the only area you can stay all night? any cheap camp grounds or somewhere I can pitch a tent. I'm not to fimilar whith that area. Thanks and tight lines... Moose


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I will try to make it for this shin dig. Might have to grill up some pork chops


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

gilly21 said:


> I will try to make it for this shin dig. Might have to grill up some pork chops


bring it bro got more you to pull on than biters, plenty of yearlings and swipers round


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

moose22dog said:


> I will put in a request off for work that weekend. Is the north end still the only area you can stay all night? any cheap camp grounds or somewhere I can pitch a tent. I'm not to fimilar whith that area. Thanks and tight lines... Moose


Moose, the north end is the only one open all night this time of year. There are camping areas down that way though. The NC State Park to the right side of the bridge at Snows Cut off of Dow road is a nice place. I think the close the gate at night, but not certain of the times. I'm sure others can chime in on this.

Bill


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

CHOP MAN, Gilly, yes, bring em on. Best chops I've ever eaten, period!

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the gates close at 10:00pm during the Summer. I know there are always cars park at the gate that got locked out. It is pretty long walk back to where the campground is at.

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

When we stay at the state park campground we park one inside the gate and one out side (don't park on grass). Gates close at 10:00 and open after 8:00 so you lose good fishing time but it is a nice campground if you can work around the timing. Looks like I will be headed to Florida after big sharks that weekend so I will have to miss out.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I should make it also


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Gillys chops are so good. If you missed them, you could chew on a piece of the headliner in his old explorer and it would taste about the same... with a hint of bacon. I don't know how you ever slept in that thing without getting the munchies.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Went to fort this early am. Me and AC fishing shrimp. Small croaker, 1 small spot, whiting. Threw out whiting head on old Penn 906. Ten min bowed over Thrashes on surface 3 times - last ~300 yds off. Lost bout 5 ft of shock leader. Got tangeled. If this is any indication for August you should have a good time. Lightning ran us off at 9:30 am. Have fun at the "Croaker Fest". best - glenn


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

bstarling said:


> Moose, the north end is the only one open all night this time of year. There are camping areas down that way though. The NC State Park to the right side of the bridge at Snows Cut off of Dow road is a nice place. I think the close the gate at night, but not certain of the times. I'm sure others can chime in on this.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill, thats what I thought. Guess I'll have to pay the 20 bucks for the North end. Cant wait to try new handle on the 9/0. 
Tight lines moose.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

moose22dog said:


> Thanks Bill, thats what I thought. Guess I'll have to pay the 20 bucks for the North end. Cant wait to try new handle on the 9/0.
> Tight lines moose.


Come on down and go for it Moose! I'll be glad to meet you.

Bill


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Same here,will be nice to put some faces to names!!


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

if wirks allowes, I might show up and see what it is all about. hope to be that way.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Confirmed that I will be there. Probably bring Tyler and my youngest Ethan. Will bring at least one yak for baits also


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I wish I could make it! Have to attend a wedding, dangit.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I may have to change the dates of Croakerfest to the first weekend in August. August 3rd. Will that work with everyone???

Darin


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I would have to change where Im staying but I think I can make it work


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I hate to do it but my son is going to camp the 2nd week and family night is the 9th and I would not be able to leave until 2200 on Friday night. My wife and kids will be down all week the last week of July so I will just come down on Friday evening after work.

Darin


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

That should still work for me, just depends on work.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Still in.

Bill


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Still in, a coworker might come down with me as well. I have everthing I need as far as gear and coolers but don't have a grill to bring, if someone lets me use there grill I will be more than happy to feed them and or pay with cold ones. 
Thanks and tight lines Justin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

It's getting close to the appointed time. I'm starting to make some rigs.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow this sucks, my sister is getting married on the 10th. The wedding is on the beach about 5 miles from ft fisher though so I may slip in there for a few hours before the wedding. Good luck.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am heading down on Friday after work. Plan to be on the beach when the gates open. I am hoping someone has pre caught some bait. Hint, hint Bill.
Darin


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

I got a grouper head and lady fish left over from this weekend. Hopefully can snag a ray with the lady fish for more bait.
Not sure if I'm coming down Friday night or Saturday mourning. Anyone camping at the camp ground for the weekend? Also were is the "log" at on the beach, how far down?
Moose


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

moose22dog said:


> I got a grouper head and lady fish left over from this weekend. Hopefully can snag a ray with the lady fish for more bait.
> Not sure if I'm coming down Friday night or Saturday mourning. Anyone camping at the camp ground for the weekend? Also were is the "log" at on the beach, how far down?
> Moose


Moose, the log is a huge hunk of drift wood (drift tree?) around crossover 2. You can't miss it it sits in the middle of the beach. That sucker has been there through hurricanes and still is there. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

bstarling said:


> Moose, the log is a huge hunk of drift wood (drift tree?) around crossover 2. You can't miss it it sits in the middle of the beach. That sucker has been there through hurricanes and still is there.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


It was just about white the last time I was down. I guess the sun is bleaching it. I am surprised it is still there. It has been there for years. 

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I just wanted to make sure everyone has the correct date for Croakerfest. It is this coming Saturday, August 3rd.
Who is planning on coming???

Darin


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't come, finishing up a trip tommorow and going home. There's been plenty of tarpon spotted here at OKI, saw a couple big sharks and hooked one today on the king rigs but the hook pulled.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys. Will be at the gate when they open this Saturday with my trusted four leg fishing buddy.

Moose


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Can't make it this time, Darin.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm making rigs right now and will be heading down tomorrow afternoon. Probably will hit the beach a few hours tomorrow and get out at first light Saturday. Hopefully, I'll have a good load of baits that I can share. Anyone coming down tomorrow?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I will be down late tomorrow night. Kim and the boys will be at the house. I will let them know you are coming. Catch a skate or ray for bait. 

Darin


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

bstarling said:


> I'm making rigs right now and will be heading down tomorrow afternoon. Probably will hit the beach a few hours tomorrow and get out at first light Saturday. Hopefully, I'll have a good load of baits that I can share. Anyone coming down tomorrow?
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Good luck with bait !!

Moose


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I really wish I coulda made it. I am still planning on next weekend.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Gonna take my grandson down tomorrow to soak some shrimp. Will stop and say hello. Would like for him to see ya'll catch one -- but he may never go swimming again!! best of luck and be careful! -- glenn


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

So whats the report fot today guys?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We got to the Fort at 0700 this morning. I sent out a grouper head on a 6/0. Bill casted out a croaker head and yaked out a grouper head. I caught a few croaker and hooked 2 on a shark rig. Later in the morning had a run on the yaked bait. 5 foot plus black tip.

Bill has the pictures. He will post later.

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Here's the results. Not one of the more successful trips, but productive all the same. We noticed a shortage of fishermen in our group but stuff happens. My nephew Chip and I met Finger Mullet at his beach house. Darin had his two sons, Tanner and Curtis, and his brother in law Roy along for the trip. Moose Dog, Justin, met us on the beach with his dog Chef, a beautiful and nice Mountain Cur. Water was ok for getting baits out, and I had brought along a big cooler full of grouper heads. Justin also had picked up a few heads, so we were well set for bait. We did a lot of fishing but not so much catching. Light rods got some small whiting and croaker, but the bite was slow on the little guys. We had had baits out a pretty long while when Darin got a short fast run, drop. He didn't come back for seconds. About an hour later Darin had a nice screamer and was hooked up. He got the kids around and they took turns catching on a moderate size BT. Nice fish and a hard fighter. She jumped 4 or 5 times and put up quite a fuss for a not so large shark. Here's a few shots of the action.









Bill:fishing:


----------



## FishinStringer (Aug 5, 2013)

Wish i read this last week. Where did this take place? New to the forums and area and would have loved to join in.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Like bill said only one beached, but still had a good time. Was nice to meet all of you and looking forward to doing it again. That was my first time to the fort and I liked it a lot, can't wait till the fall to do some overnight fishing!!
I spend the night at the north end but didnt get anything. that's the last time I'm ever going to go there, what a freaking ZOO!! Some jag off damn near ran all my rods over, cause he was drunk and driving down by the tide line. Then another jag off had three dogs lose and attack chef and I when we were walking the beach. That was there mistake chef took care of two and I punted the other one. The two of us came out all right, can't say the same for them...

By the way bill, chef eat the rest of the head later in the afternoon.. Then some croakers that night .. Lol. 
Tight lines 
Moose


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

moose22dog said:


> Like bill said only one beached, but still had a good time. Was nice to meet all of you and looking forward to doing it again. That was my first time to the fort and I liked it a lot, can't wait till the fall to do some overnight fishing!!
> I spend the night at the north end but didnt get anything. that's the last time I'm ever going to go there, what a freaking ZOO!! Some jag off damn near ran all my rods over, cause he was drunk and driving down by the tide line. Then another jag off had three dogs lose and attack chef and I when we were walking the beach. That was there mistake chef took care of two and I punted the other one. The two of us came out all right, can't say the same for them...
> 
> By the way bill, chef eat the rest of the head later in the afternoon.. Then some croakers that night .. Lol.
> ...


It takes a special kind of stupid dog to attack a full grown Mountain Cur male. Sounds like that little scrap worked up Chef's appetite for the rest of that big ole grouper head. I'm glad you made it down. We'll do it again sometime.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

FishStringer, we were fishing at Fort Fisher on the 4wd beach about 
crossover 2.

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey guys...You need bait for the weekend? I'm planning on spearing some this week. in between charters. I keep some heads for you and let someone know where to pick it up. at least I feel like I could be there in spirit.

Should have grouper heads, maybe some flounder and other bottom fish, grunts, pinkies etc....


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Ryan Y said:


> Hey guys...You need bait for the weekend? I'm planning on spearing some this week. in between charters. I keep some heads for you and let someone know where to pick it up. at least I feel like I could be there in spirit.
> 
> Should have grouper heads, maybe some flounder and other bottom fish, grunts, pinkies etc....


sounds like the fishing is done,lol


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks Ryan. I may make it out this week but will cast baits. I can still get that old 4/0 HLW to go right well with a bait, just not with a grouper noggin. I'd bet there maybe some yakers on here that would like those noggins.

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I enjoyed fishing with everyone as always. I was reading a post in the Virginia forumn about a guy refusing to move off the rail so a guy could land a big fish. He got tangled in the line with the big fish and started jerking his line and broke the big fish off.

That reminded me of the guy fishing beside us on Saturday. He was standing in knee deep water while I was bringing that shark in. The shark cleared the bar and got in the trough. It was heading right toward this guy. Bill and Moose started hollering for him to move because we had a shark coming in. They ran down and told him. Well, instead of moving he ducked my line and kept on fishing. All the little kiddies kept on swimming until that shark hit the beach. Then they hit the sand. The guy was still fishing. I was amazed that he decided not to move but instead just duck my line and then uncross us when the shark turned. 

I guess he had his spot marked and nothing would have got him out of that spot. I found a little humor in it. I would have been a little upset if he broke me off. Some people. I think he asked Bill or Moose what we caught it on and then asked if we were fishing for them or if we accidentally caught it. I thought the kayak, grouper heads and 6/0's would have given that away. Or maybe the tail rope Moose was dragging around waiting for it to get close. 

Darin


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Some people are just stupid, I was beaching a ray in July and a guy just kept on ducking under my rod when I was going back and forth instead of just moving


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ryan Y said:


> Hey guys...You need bait for the weekend? I'm planning on spearing some this week. in between charters. I keep some heads for you and let someone know where to pick it up. at least I feel like I could be there in spirit.
> 
> Should have grouper heads, maybe some flounder and other bottom fish, grunts, pinkies etc....


Couple of us will be down this weekend. May bring a yak for baits gotta see if Gilly wants to use it though. My backs jacked up and I can't yak anything.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I forgot and threw the heads away already. I only kept a grouper and hogfish though, I let My friend Carl keep the rest. Just didn't have time to clean all the fish...


----------



## Skyler0170 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll have to go with you next year! 

Skyler


----------

